# This one has a Name!



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 25, 2018)

What's interesting about this one, it has a manufacturer's name. Unlike my BusyBee DF1224g, which has just the importer. https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/tls/d/metal-lathe/6757283283.html


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Nov 25, 2018)

Why use the name when you can appear totaly clueless instead?
That lathe looks like a beauty, and it is priced right as well.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 25, 2018)

Yup ! right over what its worth, for the condition it's in ...................


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 26, 2018)

If their Taiwanese lathe looks identical, someone might find  out the name. It pre dates Grizzly.  Grizzly imported and the sold the same model lathe as mine, so it's common enough. But I've never found out who was the manufacturer. I assumed their initials were D F .  As far as that one, metal lathes aren't that common around here, that price isn't screaming, but it's not too far out of line., either.


----------

